# BLO and CA?



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like the boiled linseed oil finish and have been reading about the CA (super glue) finish and would like to try it, but have already finished with the BLO, so the question is can i put CA on top of the BLO and if so how can i judge if my BLO finish is dry or cured enough, any info provided will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Someone else with more experience will ring in on this one. The answer to the first is YES, you can put CA over BLO. As for how long to wait before applying the CA ... I do not have a clue ... but others here can give you advice. BC-Singer???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

How long did you soak it in BLO? Or did you simple do a wipe on finish?


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

AlmightyOx said:


> How long did you soak it in BLO? Or did you simple do a wipe on finish?


soaked overnight maybe 10 to 12 hrs


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I would wait a few days for the BLO to cure...


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I soaked mine for 3 days and let it sit for a week before putting a finish over it. I doubt this is typical, but it worked out well in my case. That's just how long it took for my top-coat finish to arrive. I HAD NO CHOICE I TELL YOU!

I'll point you in the direction of a couple of good threads and hopefully they can help you out more than I can.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16909-how-to-add-great-color-to-slingshots/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23552-question-regarding-boiled-linseed-oil/?hl=%2Bboiled+%2Blinseed


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

AlmightyOx said:


> I soaked mine for 3 days and let it sit for a week before putting a finish over it. I doubt this is typical, but it worked out well in my case. That's just how long it took for my top-coat finish to arrive. I HAD NO CHOICE I TELL YOU!
> 
> I'll point you in the direction of a couple of good threads and hopefully they can help you out more than I can.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and the links


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I 100% agree you can do a great C/A finish over a Blo finish.

But as some have stated before a little drying time is needed for a big time soak(anything over a day isn't needed for the soak). With the BLO you will have a week to several month wait on a big soak. If you rub on a few coats or just give it a 10-15 min soak you will not have to wait a long time(maybe a few days). I have put C/A on a wet oiled fork still and it did turn out good just not as good as if one would wait till the fork doesn't feel oily anymore. Also with the wet forks it kind of seals the dark color the blo gives it in so that is a benefit to the oily forks C/Aed. If you decide to Ca it when it is a little wet just make sure to get a lot of coats of C/A on there and you should be fine.

Hope this helps a bit and good luck on the C/A finish they turn out great.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Hmmmmm


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

The type of wood that is being treated is important as is the ambient humidity. If using one of the oily exotics (cocobola, padauk, canarywood, bubinga, etc.), you may have a hard time drying after a BLO bath. I have experienced that it is best to sand these woods to a fine finish with high grit sand paper, then seal with CA, wet sanding almost to the base wood for several coats, then applying the oil finish over the CA. The CA is acting as a sealer in this case, preventing/stopping the seepage of the natural wood oils. For this application, I would recommendat least overnight drying before any secondary oil applications. I have also oiled first to achieve the desired color, then allowed a substantial time for a thorough dry to occur followed by sanding and repeated oil baths, and then CA'd over the oil once thedesired color is achieved. I have seen oily wood take a very long time to dry once soaked. If a heat box is used the drying time can be accelerated substantially to almost overnight in many cases. These techniques can be searched on line under gun stock finishing and/or self bow finishing.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

It depends on how the wood takes to the blo, wait as long as possible!, but it does work fine, you don't want any moisture to be apparent when applying the glue
As stated above, exotic woods will take longer to dry depending on the type, and some kinds I wouldnt try it with, they are naturally decay resistant and usually have an appealing wood grain as it is, so in this case skip right to the ca application.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

A.K. makes a good point. Never blow on the CA to hasten its drying time as the moisture in your breath will cloud the finish and turn it milky white!


----------

